# Dungeons and Dragons + D20 Modern + Arcana Unearthed Hybrid Game (Full)



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2003)

*Background*
Taking place on the medieval fantasy world of Archon, A force known as the "Tempest" has invaded with fantastic weapons and magics that have never been seen before (Tech and Psionics). With thier fantastic airships and dominating power, they have forced the surface races of the planet to submit to their will. In addition, prophets of the vagrants and nomads that have escaped from the encroaching hoards preach about the costs of allowing the "Tempest" to unseal the ancient gods, called the great old ones, who were thrown out of Archon before any of the modern races existed. Between the evil that is the "Tempest", the prophesized "Great Old Ones", and the encroaching cold of the one hundred year long winter (a natural weather pattern that cycles every two thousand years), many of the "Surface" races have been vanquished or reduced to wild barbarians.

The only real resistance is the Underdark, the races of Elves and Dwarves, of the dreaded Illithidkind and Beholderkind, and of the fiersome chromatic dragons and Slarecian ancients that have managed to repulse the "Tempest" for the time being. Although they share an enemy with the surface races, they care little if at all for anything beyond their own waring factions. Though they hold the most impenetrable defense, the planet itself, it is only a matter of time before their disunity allows the "Tempest" to overwhelm them.

Heroes in this setting come from the small groups of surface dwellers that have survived the primary invasion of the "Tempest" and it's armies. Now that the "Tempest" is to bring it's full force down on the races of the underdark, it leaves certain opportunities for the Surface races to strike back against their common enemies.

*Character Creation Guidelines*
*Player Count:* Exactly 6
*Ability Scores:* 32 Point Buy
*Starting Level:* 3rd
*Hit Dice:* First two maximized, all other rolled in chatroom.
*Starting Gold:* Each character has 4000gp, group has 24,000 gp in "group funds", and DM has 24,000 gp to assign for the party.
*Races:* Humans, Wild Elves/Wood Elves (one species), Half-Elves, Mountain Dwarves, Halflings, Orcs, Half-Orcs, and Goblins. Special rules detailed below are in effect.
*Classes:* All core 3.5 PHB classes, no prestige classes.
*Feats:* By approval (listed below).
*Skills:* All core 3.5 PHB Skills, except Treat Injury replaces Heal as a skill. Also, the following Knowledge skills are added to the general list, "Psionics, Technology, Mythos", and the skill Psychic Focus (which act as Psicraft as well for all intents and purposes).
*Action Points:* From D20 Modern.

*Special rules:* First off, these characters are going to be quite experimental. I'm combining features from 3.5, Arcanna Unearthed's Racial Levels, and D20 Moderns classes. Here is how it is broken down:

*Hit Dice:* D&D Classes
*Base Attack Bonus:* D&D Classes
*Base Save Bonus:* D&D Classes
*Class Features:* D&D Classes
*Skills:* D&D Classes
*Defense Bonus:* D20 Modern Class
*Talents:* D20 Modern Class (At D20 Modern Progression)
*Bonus Feats:* All characters also gain bonus feats from their D20 Modern "Hero Type".
*Racial Special Features:* All normal benefits and penalties, plus those features given to racial levels in the Arcanna Unearthed Racial Levels Document, except Half-Orc, Orc, and Goblin racial levels. Those are listed below. Obviously characters only gain the benefits of abilities like "Adaptive Learning", not hit dice, base attack bonus, saving throws, or spells per day. They do gain the benefit of their ability score increase.

Orcs use the Half-Orc chain of abilities, minus divided Ancestry. Half-Orcs gain Monstrous Mien, Adaptive Learning, and a +2 bonus to strength (in addition to their normal +2 bonus). Goblins gain a +4 bonus to hiding in natural darkness (Dark Cunning), Trap Sense +1, and a +2 bonus to dexterity.

Here is an example character:

*Human Fighter (Strong Hero) 3*
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+6 (31 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 13 (+2 Class, +1 Dex)
*Attacks:* +3 Base Attack Bonus +5 Strength
*Damage:* 2d6+9 (with Greatsword, Melee Smash)
*Racial Features:* Bonus Feats (2), Bonus Skill Points (3+Level), Adaptive Learning (Spot)
*Class Features:* Bonus Feats (2)
*Talents:* Improved Melee Smash
*Saves:* +5 Fort, +1 Ref, -1 Will
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 8 
*Skills:* (Fill em' in yourself)
*Feats:* Power Attack, Sunder, Cleave, Dodge, Mobility

*Compiled List of Approved Feats*
ACROBATIC [GENERAL]
ADVANCED COMBAT MARTIAL ARTS [MODERN]
ADVANCED FIREARMS PROFICIENCY [MODERN]
AGILE [GENERAL]
AGILE RIPOSTE [MODERN]
ALERTNESS [GENERAL]
ANIMAL AFFINITY [GENERAL]
ARMOR PROFICIENCY (HEAVY) [GENERAL]
ARMOR PROFICIENCY (LIGHT) [GENERAL]
ARMOR PROFICIENCY (MEDIUM) [GENERAL]
ATHLETIC [GENERAL]
AUGMENT SUMMONING [GENERAL]
BIOFEEDBACK TRANCE [CTHULHU]
BLIND-FIGHT [GENERAL]
BRAWL [MODERN]
BREW POTION [ITEM CREATION]
BURST FIRE [MODERN]
CLEAVE [GENERAL]
COMBAT CASTING [GENERAL]
COMBAT EXPERTISE [GENERAL]
COMBAT MARTIAL ARTS [MODERN]
COMBAT REFLEXES [GENERAL]
COMBAT THROW [MODERN]
CRAFT MAGIC ARMS AND ARMOR [ITEM CREATION]
CRAFT ROD [ITEM CREATION]
CRAFT STAFF [ITEM CREATION]
CRAFT WAND [ITEM CREATION]
CRAFT WONDROUS ITEM [ITEM CREATION]
DEAD AIM [MODERN] 
DECEITFUL [GENERAL]
DEFENSIVE MARTIAL ARTS [MODERN]
DEFLECT ARROWS [GENERAL]
DEFT HANDS [GENERAL]
DIEHARD [GENERAL]
DILIGENT [GENERAL]
DODGE [GENERAL]
DOUBLE TAP [MODERN]
DOWSING [CTHULHU]
ELUSIVE TARGET[MODERN]
EMPOWER SPELL [METAMAGIC]
ENDURANCE [GENERAL]
ENLARGE SPELL [METAMAGIC]
ESCHEW MATERIALS [GENERAL]
EXOTIC FIREARMS PROFICIENCY [MODERN]
EXOTIC WEAPON PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]
EXTEND SPELL [METAMAGIC]
EXTRA TURNING [GENERAL]
FAR SHOT [GENERAL]
FORGE RING [ITEM CREATION]
GREAT CLEAVE [GENERAL]
GREAT FORTITUDE [GENERAL]
GREATER SPELL FOCUS [GENERAL]
GREATER SPELL PENETRATION [GENERAL]
GREATER TWO-WEAPON FIGHTING [GENERAL]
GREATER WEAPON FOCUS [GENERAL]
GREATER WEAPON SPECIALIZATION [GENERAL]
HEIGHTEN SPELL [METAMAGIC]
HEROIC SURGE [MODERN]
IMPROVED BRAWL [MODERN]
IMPROVED BULL RUSH [GENERAL]
IMPROVED COMBAT MARTIAL ARTS [MODERN]
IMPROVED COMBAT THROW [MODERN]
IMPROVED COUNTERSPELL [GENERAL]
IMPROVED CRITICAL [GENERAL]
IMPROVED DISARM [GENERAL]
IMPROVED FEINT [GENERAL]
IMPROVED GRAPPLE [GENERAL]
IMPROVED INITIATIVE [GENERAL]
IMPROVED OVERRUN [GENERAL]
IMPROVED PRECISE SHOT [GENERAL]
IMPROVED SHIELD BASH [GENERAL]
IMPROVED SUNDER [GENERAL]
IMPROVED TRIP [GENERAL]
IMPROVED TURNING [GENERAL]
IMPROVED TWO-WEAPON FIGHTING [GENERAL]
IMPROVED UNARMED STRIKE [GENERAL]
INVESTIGATOR [GENERAL]
IRON WILL [GENERAL]
LIGHTNING REFLEXES [GENERAL]
MAGICAL APTITUDE [GENERAL]
MANYSHOT [GENERAL]
MARTIAL WEAPON PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]
MAXIMIZE SPELL [METAMAGIC]
MIND READING [CTHULHU]
MIND PROBE [CTHULHU]
MOBILITY [GENERAL]
MOUNTED ARCHERY [GENERAL]
MOUNTED COMBAT [GENERAL]
NATURAL SPELL [GENERAL]
NEGOTIATOR [GENERAL]
NIMBLE FINGERS [GENERAL]
PERSONAL FIREARMS PROFICIENCY [MODERN]
PERSUASIVE [GENERAL]
POINT BLANK SHOT [GENERAL]
POWER ATTACK [GENERAL]
PRECISE SHOT [GENERAL]
PSYCHOKINESIS [CTHULHU]
PSYCHOMETRY [CTHULHU]
QUICK DRAW [GENERAL]
QUICKEN SPELL [METAMAGIC]
RAPID RELOAD [GENERAL]
RAPID SHOT [GENERAL]
REMOTE VIEWING [CTHULHU]
RIDE-BY ATTACK [GENERAL]
RUN [GENERAL]
SCRIBE SCROLL [ITEM CREATION]
SECOND SIGHT [CTHULHU]
SELF-SUFFICIENT [GENERAL]
SENSITIVE [CTHULHU]
SHIELD PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]
SHOT ON THE RUN [GENERAL]
SILENT SPELL [METAMAGIC]
SIMPLE WEAPON PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]
SKILL FOCUS [GENERAL]
SNATCH ARROWS [GENERAL]
SPELL FOCUS [GENERAL]
SPELL MASTERY [SPECIAL]
SPELL PENETRATION [GENERAL]
SPIRITED CHARGE [GENERAL]
SPRING ATTACK [GENERAL]
STEALTHY [GENERAL]
STILL SPELL [METAMAGIC]
STRAFE [MODERN]
STREETFIGHTING [MODERN]
STUNNING FIST [GENERAL]
SURGERY [MODERN]
TELEPATHY [CTHULHU]
TOUGHNESS [GENERAL]
TOWER SHIELD PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]
TRACK [GENERAL]
TWO-WEAPON DEFENSE [GENERAL]
TWO-WEAPON FIGHTING [GENERAL]
WEAPON FINESSE [GENERAL]
WEAPON FOCUS [GENERAL]
WEAPON SPECIALIZATION [GENERAL]
WHIRLWIND ATTACK [GENERAL]
WIDEN SPELL [METAMAGIC]


```
[size=3]
[b][u]Tempest Teach Weapons[/u][/b]
[b]Personal Arms	Damage	Crit	Type	Range	Firing	Mag	Size	Weight[/b]
Laser burner	2d6	20/x2	Laser	10 ft.	S	2 cell	Tiny	1 lb.
Laser pistol	2d6	20/x2	Laser	30 ft.	S	10 Cell	Small	3 lb.
Laser blaster	2d6	20/x2	Laser	30 ft.	S,A	20 cell	Med	3 lb.
H-laser pistol	2d8	20/x2	Laser	40 ft.	S	10 cell	Med	4 lb.
Laser carbine	2d6	20/x2	Laser	50 ft.	S,A	30 cell	Large	7 lb.
Plasma rifle	2d8	20/x2	Plasma	75 ft.	S,A	30 cell	Large	8 lb.
Sniper rifle	2d12	20/x2	Plasma	125 ft.	S	10 cell	Huge	35 lb.

[b]Exotic Arms	Damage	Crit	Type	Range	Firing	Mag	Size	Weight[/b]
L-plas cannon	2d12	20/x2	Plasma	110 ft.	A	200 LC	Huge	75 lb.
Rocket launcher	10d6	-	-	150 ft.	1	Single	Large	10 lb.
Laser gatling	2d8	20/x2	Laser	100 ft.	A	300 LC	Huge	22 lb.
[/size]
```
 
The following weapons are Exotic Firearms:
Light plasma cannon (oversized)*
Personal rocket launcher
Laser gatling (oversized)*

*Oversized weapons require 1 minute to be set into a stationary mount, and cannot be used by a medium sized character otherwise.

*Cthulhu Feats*
These feats, with the exception of telepathy, do not affect races from the world of Archon. Rather, they can be used against the foriegn "Tempest" legions, especially their psionic soldiers and creations, and to detect the presence of the "Great Old Ones". So a character cannot use their "Remote Viewing" ability to locate a Drow Shaman, but a Tempest Psion would be able to be located.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 7, 2003)

Are all three books/SRDs (AU, d20Mod, D&D) required to play?

What's the setting? What will the actual campaign be about?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Throws his hat in, even though there aren't any Lizardfolk or Gnomes 

As I understand it, CS, it is D&D but with the Def values and Talent trees from modern and the racial levels from AU?

Those little bits wouldn't behard for someone to cut/paste for those not owning them.

I like the group money idea, seeing as 3rd level is just right for a Wizard to make potions.

I was thinking of a group game like this, with the old Anime-Formula of 5 characters (The Leader, the Maverick, the Big Guy, the Girl and the Kid).


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

An original concept, if ever I saw one   Count me in CS.  Just one thing: I don't have Arcana Unearthed.  Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Racial Special Features: All normal benefits and penalties, plus those features given to racial levels in the  Arcanna Unearthed Racial Levels Document, except Half-Orc, Orc, and Goblin racial levels.



This link doesn't seem to be working.  I think it's because Monte's shifted the article over to the archive section of his site.  I think this is now the correct address: http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff48.html

*EDIT:* Found a direct link to the .pdf: http://www.montecook.com/images/Racial_levels.pdf


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Are all three books/SRDs (AU, d20Mod, D&D) required to play?






			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> What's the setting? What will the actual campaign be about?




You don't need the books to play, because the information from AU is in the link, and the d20 modern/dnd stuff is all in the srds.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> This link doesn't seem to be working. I think it's because Monte's shifted the article over to the archive section of his site. I think this is now the correct address:






			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff48.html
> 
> *EDIT:* Found a direct link to the .pdf: http://www.montecook.com/images/Racial_levels.pdf



Yep, I missed an S when I typed the URL.

I'm going to employ a standard situational adventure to begin with, which will introduce the setting and create initial challenges, that once they have been confronted will allow more and more freedom...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2003)

I've updated the majority of the information related to the character creation. Note that I've added Action Points, and listed a number of feats from Call of Cthulhu D20. Feats with [Cthulhu] as a descriptor do not work when used on the native inhabitants of Aiur, with the exception of Telepathy. So you cannot attempt to use your Remote Viewing ability against a Drow priestess, but you could use it to track down a particular Tempest Psion.

Also, I am allowing characters to take personal firearms proficiency and exotic firearms proficiency under the caveat that players cannot choose these kinds of equipment for their starting packages. Note, however, that the DM has a certain amount of wealth to spend just for such kinds of "salvage" from previous events.

The following weapons are Personal Firearms:
Laser burner
Laser pistol
Laser blaster
Heavy laser pistol
Commando carbine
Plasma rifle
Sniper rifle (oversized)*

The following weapons are Exotic Firearms:
Light plasma cannon (oversized)*
Personal rocket launcher
Laser gatling (oversized)*

*Oversized weapons require 1 minute to be set into a stationary mount, and cannot be used by a medium sized character otherwise.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm...

I'm torn between a paladin of nature concept ("Smite the machines!"), or a goblin scavenger concept ("Their tools aren't evil - if we could use them, we might have a chance...").

Regardless of which one I go with, though, you can count me in. 

Also... what class system are we using?  DnD?  Modern?  I'm a little confused on this point...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

If you look carefully above, we are using DnD classes, but you also get to choose a D20 modern "type" for your character. The "type" gives you talents and an AC bonus. So, for example, you could have a Fighter (Fast Hero), so you could gain some Fast Hero benefits to go with your usual fighter abilities, and you also have an exceptional AC.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If you look carefully above, we are using DnD classes, but you also get to choose a D20 modern "type" for your character. The "type" gives you talents and an AC bonus. So, for example, you could have a Fighter (Fast Hero), so you could gain some Fast Hero benefits to go with your usual fighter abilities, and you also have an exceptional AC.




Whoa... neat.  Little awkward, but neat. 

So, can you change your type at each new level?  Or do you pick a type, and stick with it?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

Type is forced. All the way through. Pick it, and that's your hero type for your entire progression.

Also note that racial benefits are raised slightly as per the above.

I'm also currently debating whether to award bonus feats or not. If I do, it really only gives the group 1 bonus feat now, and 1 bonus feat at next level... which doesn't seem too obscene given the setting...

I think I'm going to do it, but I'm not positive yet.

I'm also considering switching Heal with Treat Injury from D20 Modern, and then allowing the surgery feat and such. That's in the air as well (just letting people know, and they can push me one way or the other if they want to, otherwise I'll rule on it soon).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm...

Is there anything to reflect knowledge of the Tempest's technological achievements?  Feats, skills, etc.

As for the Treat Wound/Heal thing... it doesn't really bother me either way.  Sorry to be so useless.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

Knowledge (Psionics), and Knowledge (Technology) are available skills for selection. They are cross class for everyone who doesn't have Knowledge (Any) as a class skill. There is also a skill called Knowledge (Mythos) concerning the "Great Old Ones".


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

Well, you're either insane or... no, you're _definitly_ insane 
Being part of this vast derangement is too brilliant to pass up.

I'll have to go redownload the d20 Mod SRDs... but at the moment, I'm thinking a saboteur/nomad type. If you'll accept my humble request, that is.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm getting kind of a Fallout vibe from this so far. Well, Fallout meets Halo meets CthulhuPunk meets..

Did I mention you're a twisted genius, Creamsteak?

So, the Talent's are in addition to everyhing else? Like MN's Heroic Paths?
Same with the AU racial levels? And the Def bonus? All this just stacks up?

Wow. These could be powerful characters. I hope they don't die in _too_ huge droves.

Are there more conventional firearms? Backpowder, modern types?



> So you cannot attempt to use your Remote Viewing ability against a Drow priestess




Nuts. Coulda made good money on that...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

What do you mean by humble request?

And thanks for the psuedo compliments. You havn't met me in person yet, but I am at least partially crazy, in a humble sorta way.

Yes, Talents stack with racial levels stack with defense bonuses... very powerful characters in fact...

I listed the most 'common' kinds of firearms you will find in the setting. These are all from the legions of alien invaders, though there may be other types of equipment specifics later. Blackpowder and conventional modern firearms don't exist, because you don't have anyone that brings those elements to the table.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

> humble request?




To join the game, if I wasn't clear.



> You havn't met me in person yet




Good lord. Do you make personal appearences? Can you be hired for children's parties?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

Well, a handful of people met me at Gencon... and I expect to see more every year... just riddling out that I hope to meet more enworlders at that annual event.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, a handful of people met me at Gencon... and I expect to see more every year... just riddling out that I hope to meet more enworlders at that annual event.




  CS, how many players are you looking for?  You've had five responces so far.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd be happy to take slot number 6.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

Deleted for naughtiness.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

If RangerJohn confirms to join up, we have the full 6 man party.

I'll look over the character after my very rough day or two ahead of me.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 8, 2003)

Looks like I'm a day late and a dollar short (you having six players already and everything)

If you need another for any reason (someone drops out or something) I'd be happy to fill in. Sounds like it will be an inventive game (they're my favorite )


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

> Clearly, I've made some assumptions here :
> 
> * A place called the Scrap Plains; probably somewhere under Tempest control, an area of ruins and scavenging.
> * People who live in said plains, the Jackal nomads. Scavengers and saboteurs.
> ...



Yes, Yes, No, No, No, Maybe (Define Powersight, I'm not familiar)


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

What was wrong with the two weapons I mentioned? I'm not disputing your authori-tah, of course, but I'd like to know your reasons.

What is used for manipulating Tempest tech? Knowledge : Technology?

*did did dig* Hrm, lessee here *dig dig dig*

Power Sight (druid 1) source : Masters of the Wild pg 92.
You determine the number of HD (including class levels) a creature currently has. If a creature has both monster HD and class levels, the sell reveals only the total. You cannot determine what class levels a creature has, and negative levels do not count against the total.

Dunno if you've ever see dragonball Z, but it's kinda like the scouter hoodikies they had.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If RangerJohn confirms to join up, we have the full 6 man party.
> 
> I'll look over the character after my very rough day or two ahead of me.





  Yes, I do exept the the sixth spot.  Thanks!  The wild/wood elves are they just elves as far as game mechanics?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> What was wrong with the two weapons I mentioned? I'm not disputing your authori-tah, of course, but I'd like to know your reasons.
> 
> What is used for manipulating Tempest tech? Knowledge : Technology?



I've seen my fair share of dragon ball Z. I'm still going to have to say no to powersight based on personal feelings about the metagame knowledge that it creates.

The Slug rifle is easier to explain why I'm against it. The concept would be exceptionally crude, and doesn't mesh with my conception of the setting. It sounds like a post-apocalyptic choice of weapon, not a pre-modern sci-fi invasion weapon. It's a thing in my head. The alien weapons might not work like that, though I understand why it's conventional for a laser (high concentration of photons and all that) could force an object to come out with a decent velocity.

The wrench-type device also seems very post-apocalyptic, but rather, I'm against it because understanding of the Tempest is so limited at this point that I doubt anyone has had the time to forge an all purpose disabling device of that sort. Secondly, the Tempest don't make any type of weapons like that themselves, so it obviously couldn't have been acquired secondhand.

Every Tempest device has at least 1 organic part, by the way, which makes things slightly different than conventional technology. Most often that part is the power source, but it can also be a computer type device.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, I do exept the the sixth spot. Thanks! The wild/wood elves are they just elves as far as game mechanics?



No, not really. They follow the mechanics of the Wild Elf or Wood Elf (your choice) from the monster manual 3.5. In addition, they gain the high-elves benefits listed in the arcana unearthed document.

I'll be back to answer questions in what I approximate will be 2.5 hours. Exam time...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, I think I'm going with human.  Possibly from the same tribe as the rouge?

Here is what I have so far:

Roland         Human  Fast Hero Ranger level 3

str 14 6
Dex 18 10 +2 race
Con 12 4
int 10 2
wis 12 4
cha 8 0

Talents:
Evasion: no damage on successful reflex save
Uncanny Dodge 1: retain dex bonus to defense regardless of being flatfooted or caught unawares

Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Defensive Martial Arts :+1 ac vs. melee

Human Feats:
Improved Unarmed Attack
Brawl

1st: Skill Focus: Knowledge, Technology

3rd: Improved Brawl 1-8 + str non-lethal damage unarmed

Class: Tracking, Rapid Shot, Endurance

Skills: 49 Adaptive Learning: Knowledge, Technology

Knowledge, Technology 6 ranks +3 feat 9
Knowledge, Nature 5 ranks +2 synergy 7
Knowledge,  Geography 5 ranks 
Knowledge, Dungeonering 5 ranks
Listen 3 ranks 4
Spot 4 ranks 5
Move Silently 5 ranks 9
Hide 5 ranks 9
Tumble 5 ranks 9
Survival 5 ranks 6 +2 synergy, +2 to avoid getting lost and avoiding natural hazards
Treat Injury 4 ranks 5
Balance  +2 synergy, +4 dex 6
Jump +2 synergy, +2 str +4

Combat:
MW Longsword +6 1-8+2
MW Dagger        +6 1-4 +2
MW Mighty(+2) Composite Longbow +8 1-8 +2  or laser weapon
Unarmed +5 1-8+2 non-lethal


Favoured Enemy: Tempest +2 bluff, listen, sense motive, spot, survival, and damage.
AC:21/22  +4 defense, +4 dex, +3 armor +1 defense vs. melee

HP:19 +1-8

Saves:
F +4
R:+7
W:+2


Equipment:
MW Longsword
MW Dagger
MW Mighty(+2) Composite Longbow or
Laser Weapon supplied by DM.
MW Studded Leather


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2003)

I'd prefer it if you guys put your stat-blocks in the same format as the one I posted above. It's much more highly condensed, which is good in my opinion.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 9, 2003)

CS, I didnt see a posted stat block from you. I was going to use the one that we have made 'official' for LEW, the template.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2003)

That's fine too. The sample stat-block I'm refering to is the sample fighter in my descriptions stuff. Basically it's a modified monster manual statblock. I just hate scrolling through long stat blocks like the above.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> That's fine too. The sample stat-block I'm refering to is the sample fighter in my descriptions stuff. Basically it's a modified monster manual statblock. I just hate scrolling through long stat blocks like the above.




 No problem CS, that is very much a work in progress.  So much so it could be scrapped at this point.  I have the idea of the character its the details that are so much in flow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

*Lelland *
*Wood Elf Ranger (Fast Hero) 3*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 23 (+4 Class, +5 Dex, +4 Armor)
*Attacks:* +3 Base Attack Bonus +5 Dexterity
*Damage:* +8 1-6 +3 (MW shortsword), +6 1-6+3 non-lethal (brawl), or +9 1-8 +3 (MW Mighty+3 Composite Longbow)
*Racial Features:* Immunity to Sleep effects, +4 saving throw bonus versus enchantment spells or effects, Lowlight vision an elf can see three times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and other conditions of poor illumination,+2 Listen, +4 Search and Spot, Auto-search by passing within 5' of seceret door,Bonus Feats:Martial Weapon Proficiency:longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, composite shortbow, and weapon focus:shortsword
*Class Features:* Bonus Feats (1), Tracking, Endurance, Rapid Shot(in light armor), Favoured Enemy: Tempest +2 bluff, listen, sense motive, spot, survival, and damage.
*Talents:* Evasion, Uncanny Dodge 1
*Saves:* +4 Fort, +8 Ref, +2 Will
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 8 
*Skills:* Hide 10 (5 ranks), Knowledge, Nature 4 (5 ranks), Knowledge, Technology 2 (3 ranks cc), Listen 5 (2 ranks), Move Silently 10 (5 ranks), Search 4 (1 rank), Spot 8 (3 ranks), Survival 6 (5 ranks) [8 above ground]
*Feats:*Personal Firearms, Improved Unarmed Strike, Brawl, Weapon Focus: Shortsword
*Equipment:* Masterwork Shortsword (310 gp, 2lb), Masterwork Mighty+3 Composite Longbow (700 gp, 3lbs)unless replaced by laser weapon, Dagger (2gp, 1 lb) Mithral Shirt (1,100 gp, 12.5lbs),  40 arrows (2 gp, 6lbs), 20 Alchemical Silver arrows (41 gp, 3 lbs), 10 Adamantine arrows (601 gp, 1.5 lbs), Explorer's Outfit (n/a 8lbs), backpack (2 gp, 2lbs), bedroll (1 sp, 5lbs), flint & steel  (1 gp, n/a), rations, trail [7days] (35 sp, 7 lbs), silk rope, 50' (10 gp, 5 lbs), waterskinx2 (2 gp, 8 lbs), whetstone (2 cp, 1 lb), Everburning torch (110 gp, 1 lb), wand of cure light wounds (750 gp)  66 lbs light encumbrance.

Money: 365 gp, 3 sp 8 cp

Leland's family was killed by the Tempest, ever since he has trained to fight them in whatever way possible, from bare hands to using thier own technology against them.  He has also continued to hone his people's natural ability to survive in the wild.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

CS, your sample character didn't have a list of equipment.  I assume you do want that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2003)

Yep, of course. Tag it on somewhere. Attach the costs to the info too, so that I can quickly look over your list before I start considering equipment for the group. I also like it when you figure out encumbrance, but that's one of those things I never will check myself.

And for me, that's just a good set-up. I've got about 250 different stat blocks just like that saved to my comp (some of them for this game... ).


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 9, 2003)

> I'm still going to have to say no to powersight based on personal feelings about the metagame knowledge that it creates.




Fair enough.

In regards to the weapons, I seem to have gotten the wrong end of the stick. You're right, in that I was thinking it was a post-apocalyptic sort of setting. Clearly not.

I guess the Tempest-powered junk-cars are out, too, then 

  -  -  -  

Now then.
My computer is acting up rather badly, and it seems likely that it'll have to go into the shop for a few days. Or a week. Or more. Obviously, I won't be available til it's fixed. Creamsteak, I'll understand if you want to find a  replacement.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> In regards to the weapons, I seem to have gotten the wrong end of the stick. You're right, in that I was thinking it was a post-apocalyptic sort of setting. Clearly not.
> 
> ...




  I think its more Krull, then Fallout.  Possibly without the humor.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2003)

Alright, then Dirigible becomes the first replacement and Caliban can fill his slot. I'm wanting to put this game together in a hurry, so my ideas don't become boring within my own head (as happened with the Kobold Game, Mecha Crusade, and some others). Basically let's get going...

You have about 5-6 days to get a stat-block together. At which point I'm going to introduce the main game thread.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 10, 2003)

Will the CoC Physic feats still have Sanity and/or Temp. Wisdom damage attached to them?

Currently I'm contemplating a Human Druid (Dedicated Hero) and am torn as to whether I should give him some Physic feats.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2003)

Definitely no on sanity loss. No sanity scores involved in this game. Wisdom damage is a no for using the feat, unless you end up using it on a creature under the affects of madness or insanity (certain psions, wild mages (special conditional thing), and great old ones or creatures under the guide of great old ones).

I think I forgot to add Psychic focus to the skills list. Will do that now.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool. I'll have someone up later today or early tomorrow. What happened to the pictures you put up?

Oh, its Caliber by the way. Not Caliban. Don't feel bad though ... lots of people make the same mistake (at least around these parts)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh, those pictures...

They are in hiding for now...

And I want to wait for the authors permission to use the comic stuff. And I want to get better screenshots of some...


----------



## Caliber (Oct 11, 2003)

Sendar
Human Druid (Dedicated Hero) 3
Hit Dice: 3d8 + 6 (22 + 1d8 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 30'
AC: 17 (+2 Class, +2 Dex, +3 Armor)
Attacks: +2 Base Attack Bonus -1 Strength +2 Dexterity
Damage: Quarterstaff +1 melee (1d6 -1) or Sling +3 ranged (1d4 -1)
Racial Features: Bonus Feats (2), Bonus Skill Points (3+Level), Adaptive Learning (Psychic Focus), +2 Wis
Class Features: Animal Companion (Shado), Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step
Talents: Empathy (+3), Healing Knack
Saves: +5 Fort, +3 Ref, +7 Will
Abilities: Str 8 (-1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 14 (+2), Wis 18 (+4), Cha 12 (+1) 
Skills: Psychic Focus (6 /10), Spot (6 /10), Listen (6 /10), Treat Injury (6 /12), Concentration (4 /6), 
         Knowledge: Nature (4 /6), Spellcraft (3 /5), Survival (6 /10), Swim (1 /0)
Feats: Sensitive, Mind Reading, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Augment Summoning, Brew Potion
Equipment: Quaterstaff (4 lbs), Sling, 20 Bullets (2 sp, 10 lbs), Handy Haversack (2000 gp, 5 lbs), 
+1 Leather (1160 gp, 15 lbs), Peasant's Outfit (2 lbs), Healer's Kit (50 gp, 1 lb), Holly and Mistletoe, 
5 Sunrods (10 gp, 5 lbs), 50' Silk Rope (10 gp, 5 lbs), Flint and Steel (1 gp), Fishhook (1 sp), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs), Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs), Chalk (1 cp), 2 Potions of Invisibility (600 gp)
Encumberance: 72 lbs total, 46 in Haversack, 26 carried, Light Load
Money: 166 gp, 5 sp, 9 cp
Spellcasting: 0th (4), 1st (3), 2nd (2), DC 14 + spell level      
0th - Flare (Fort), Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1st - Goodberry, Produce Flame, Shillelagh
2nd - Heat Metal (Will), Soften Earth and Stone (Ref)

Shado
Riding Dog
Hit Dice: 4d8 + 8 (26 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 40'
AC: 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural)
Attacks: +3 Base Attack Bonus +3 Strength
Damage: Bite +6 melee (1d6 +4)
Racial Features: Low-light Vision, Scent (+4 Survival when Tracking), Link, Share Spell, Evasion
Saves: +6 Fort, +7 Ref, +2 Will
Abilities: Str 16 (+3), Dex 16 (+3), Con 15 (+2), Int 2 (-4), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 6 (-2)
Skills: Jump (2 /9), Listen (2 /5), Spot (2 /5), Swim (1 /4), Survival (0 /1)
Feats: Alertness, Track, Power Attack

Common Summons:

Summon Ally I
Wolf
Hp: 21
Initiative: +2
Speed: 50'
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: +1 Base Attack Bonus +3 Strength
Damage: Bite +5 (1d6 +4)
Racial Features: Low-light Vision. Scent, Trip
Saves: +7 Fort, +5 Ref, +1 Will
Abilities: Str 17 (+3), Dex 15 (+2), Con 19 (+4), Int 2 (-4), Wis (+1), Cha 6 (-2)
Skills: Hide (0 /2), Listen (2 /3), Move Silently (1/ 3), Spot (2 /3), Survival (0 /1)
Feats: Weapon Focus (Bite), Track

Summon Ally II
Hippogriff
Hp: 31
Initiative: +2
Speed: 50', fly 100'
AC: 15 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural)
Attacks: +3 Base Attack Bonus +6 Strength
Damage: Claw +8 (1d4 +6), Claw +8 (1d4 +6), Bite +3 (1d8 +4)
Racial Features: Darkvision 60', Low-light Vision, Scent
Saves: +8 Fort, +5 Ref, +2 Will
Abilities: Str 22 (+6), Dex 15 (+2), Con 20 (+5), Int 2 (-4), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 8 (-1)
Skills: Listen (3 /4), Spot (3 /8)
Feats: Dodge, Wingover

Sendar was born a gifted boy. Sensitive to the movements of the spiritual world, he was apprenticed to his village's holy man and taught the ways of the Old Religion. As he grew older, he attracted a wife, Melissa, and she bore him a daughter, Valna. 

His gifts only increased with age, and as he passed into adulthood he found himself able to read the minds of others. But even with this notable skill, all signs suggested that he would simply live out the rest of his life as his village's holy man before passing the mantle on to someone else. 

And then the Tempest came. 

They had heard that some hero had originated in the area, in one of the backwoods villages that dotted the area. Without any clear targets, they simply burned and destroyed any village they came across, slaughtering or enslaving the people who lived there.

Sendar did not realize what was to be his village’s fate until it was too late. They seemingly came from nowhere, possessing powers and abilities he had never dreamed of. Sendar raced to his home but his wife was gone, whereto he has never learned. Snatching his daughter, he fled from his home and into the woods. 

A few others survived the massacre, and slowly Sendar gathered them together. He helped them build a small settlement in the woods, and kept them from the eyes of the Tempest. 

Eventually, however, his need to learn of Melissa's fate tore him away from his people. Leaving Valna in the care of her aunt, he promised to one-day return.

_Edit: Formatting. All of my pretty formatting was seemingly destroyed.   _


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> Oh, its Caliber by the way. Not Caliban. Don't feel bad though ... lots of people make the same mistake (at least around these parts)




I just think of you as Wesellu.   It's been almost a year that you have been playing him...pity when it ends and Wesellu is drawn down into some nether-pit a mad and gibbering Psycopath. Oh wait, he's a Drow, so he's pretty much there already...

CS, I will get my character together asap. You've read of my recent problems, but it look like i will have a lot more time to game on here now...


----------



## Caliber (Oct 12, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I just think of you as Wesellu.   It's been almost a year that you have been playing him...pity when it ends and Wesellu is drawn down into some nether-pit a mad and gibbering Psycopath. Oh wait, he's a Drow, so he's pretty much there already...
> 
> CS, I will get my character together asap. You've read of my recent problems, but it look like i will have a lot more time to game on here now...




I was discussing Wesellu with my girlfriend just a few days ago when I realized how long I have been playing him.   Sufice to say, I was suprised and impressed. Probably one of my longest running characters ever.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 12, 2003)

Heya. I'm back.

I'll just go wait in the wings, then.

Hey, Caliber, would you like some beer? It has a deliscious cyan...errr, almond flavour...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Dirigible, since your back early just start working on a character. GW and Jarval havn't posted  in a bit (though I expect they will), but I can accomodate more players obviously.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll tweak Marrack a bit... make him less post-apocy 

_edit_ : You still want 'em in statblock format? Without breakdowns?

_edit edit_ : Unless there's something wrong with the saboteur concept. Can Disable Device be used on Tempest tech? If not, I will need to fiddle with him a bit.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 12, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Heya. I'm back.
> 
> I'll just go wait in the wings, then.
> 
> Hey, Caliber, would you like some beer? It has a deliscious cyan...errr, almond flavour...




Why thank you! Almond beer is my favorite!

Glug, glug, urk!






Just kidding!


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I'll tweak Marrack a bit... make him less post-apocy
> 
> _edit_ : You still want 'em in statblock format? Without breakdowns?
> 
> _edit edit_ : Unless there's something wrong with the saboteur concept. Can Disable Device be used on Tempest tech? If not, I will need to fiddle with him a bit.



I want the stat block, followed by background and other typical information. I don't need the math broke down for me, except skill points which are handled as this: +x Skill [y Ranks], +z Skill [A Ranks], etc. x and z are totals including all misc. modifiers.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 12, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I want the stat block, followed by background and other typical information. I don't need the math broke down for me, except skill points which are handled as this: +x Skill [y Ranks], +z Skill [A Ranks], etc. x and z are totals including all misc. modifiers.




Want me to go back and put my skills into a similar notation? Currently I'm using the Skill (y ranks /x).


----------



## Jarval (Oct 13, 2003)

Surtsey Asbrand.
*Human Cleric (Fast Hero) 3*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (27 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 20 (+4 Class, +2 Dex, +4 Mithril Shirt)
*Attacks:* +5 (+2 BAB, +3 Str) or +4 (+2 BAB, +2 Dex)
*Damage:* +7 2d4+4 (with Masterwork Spiked Chain), +4 1d8 (with Masterwork Light Crossbow), +5 or +4 1d4+3 (with Dagger).
*Racial Features:* Bonus Feats (2), Bonus Skill Points (3+Level), Adaptive Learning (Survival)
*Class Features:* Domains: Fire and Storm, Electricity resistance 5, Turn Water Creatures or Rebuke Fire Creatures 3/day, Turn Undead 3/day.
*Talents:* Evasion, Opportunist.
*Saves:* +5 Fort, +3 Ref, +6 Will.
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10. 
*Skills:* Concentration +8 (6 ranks), Listen +3 (0 ranks), Spot +3 (0 ranks), Survival +9 (6 ranks), Treat Injury +9 (6 ranks).
*Feats:* Power Attack, Combat Reflexes, Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain).
*Spells:* (4/3+1/2+1)  0 level: Cure Minor Wounds (x2), Light, Purify Food and Drink.
1st level: Burning Hands (Domain Spell), Command, Endure Elements, Magic Weapon.
2nd level: Align Weapon, Produce Flame (Domain Spell), Summon Monster II.
*Equipment:* Masterwork Spiked Chain (325 gp, 10 lb), Masterwork Light Crossbow (335 gp, 6 lb), Daggers (2 gp, 1 lb), Silvered Dagger (22 gp, 1 lb), Cold Iron Dagger (4 gp, 1 lb), Mithral Shirt (1,100 gp, 10 lb), Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp, 1 lb), 20 Crossbow Bolts (2 gp, 2 lb), 10 Silvered Crossbow Bolts (22 gp, 1 lb), 10 Cold Iron Crossbow Bolts (2 gp, 1 lb), _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (750 gp), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb) (Containing: Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb), _Everburning Torch_ (90 gp, 1 lb), _Feather token (tree)_ (450 gp), Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lb), Handaxe (6 gp, 5 lb), Healer's Kit (50 gp, 1 lb), 2 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ (100 gp), 7 Day's Trail Rations (4.5 gp, 7 lb), Silk Rope (50 foot) (10 gp, 5 lb), 4 _Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds_ (100 gp), 2 _Scrolls of Sanctuary_, 2 Waterskins (one full) (2 gp, 4 lb),), Money pouch (43 pp, 12 gp, 10 sp).  Total Weight Carried: 69 lb.  Load: Light.


I was born on border of the human lands with the elven forests.  As I grew up, I was tutored by scholars from both my own and the elven race.  I learnt the ways of war from my human tutors, and the truth of nature and its cycles from the elves.  As I matured, I found my faith in the church of Lord Ignan and Lady Articia, god of summer and goddess of winter.  I am a servant of this cycle, and hold the balance of nature and the elements sacred.

The Tempest despoil our lands, break and pillage the surface of the world.  All of our world rises and falls and rises again at Lord Ignan's and Lady Articia's will, but my god will not stand to see the cycle broken by these outsiders.  The Tempest's vile forces annihilate our cities, towns and villages, smashing our armies as we try to stem their ill tide.  Where we gather in numbers, they find us, so I have taken to the land, learning to survive on my own.  I bring Lord Ignan's blessed fire to them, and perhaps I can balance the score a little back in our favour.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

Off Topicssst! Jarval...we need Stori's action in the Sceptre game...you are actuallly first for once 
-Uriel


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 13, 2003)

Suftied over to the character forum.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 13, 2003)

CS - I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop this game.  The combination of a lack of character concept is hindering me, and I'm having some RL issues, as well.  Sorry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> CS - I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop this game. The combination of a lack of character concept is hindering me, and I'm having some RL issues, as well. Sorry.



That works out fine. Back down to 6 I suppose.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 14, 2003)

(I don't know how I missed this, i would have been in from the begining)
I know you said you would only take 6, CS, and then somehwhere you went up by one, and now your back to 6. I don't want to push you, but if gnomeworks' spot is now available, I would be happy to play. Normally I would just assume the game is full, but since I saw (Recruiting) in the thread title, I decided I would at least try.
Don't worry if you don't want another player, I won't feel left out, I just wanted to try for a spot if one is available.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2003)

Caliber, your notation is fine.

Great characters so far.

Macbeth, if you want in you can play. I'll deal with it. Just hurry up on a character. I can't wait to get started.

And if anyone has any questions about the game, setting, etc. please please ask so I can answer those kinds of questions!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Caliber, your notation is fine.
> 
> Great characters so far.
> 
> ...



Great, i'll have a character up tomorrow morning, and then we can get started.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 16, 2003)

Forget what I said before, It looks like I've got my character ready now:

*Ketrik Hement*
*Human Fighter 2/ Rogue 1 (Strong Hero) *
*Hit Dice*: 2d10+1d6 (26 + 1d6 hp)
*Initiative*: +3 (Dex)
*Speed*: 30 ft.
*AC*: 19 (+2 Class, +3 Dex, +4 Mithril Shirt)
*Attacks*: +5 (+2 BAB, +3 Str) or +5 (+2 BAB, +3 Dex)
*Weapons*: +5 (Commando Carbine), +5 1d8+3 (with Two Bladded Sword), +5 (with Laser Gatling), +6 unarmmed (1d6+3 nonlethal).
*Racial Features*: Bonus Feats(2), Bonus Skill Points (4+Level), Adaptive Learning (Survival)
*Class Features*: Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
*Talents*: Ignore Hardness, Improved Ignore Hardness
*Saves*: +5 Fort, +5 Ref, +2 Will.
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.
*Skills*: Climb +8 (5 ranks), Craft(Writing) +8 (6 ranks), Disable Device +2 (1 rank), Handle Animal +5, Intimidate +6 (6 ranks), Jump +8 (5 ranks),  Listen +1(1 rank), Move Silently +4 (1 rank), Search +2( 1 rank), Sense Motive +1 (1 rank), Spot +1 (1 rank), Use Magic Device +1 (1 Rank), Use Rope +4 (1 rank) .
*Feats*: Exotic Firearms Profieciency (Laser gattling), Personal Firearms Proficeincy(Commando carbine), Brawl, DODGE, EXOTIC WEAPON PROFICIENCY(Two Bladed Sword), IRON WILL.
*Equipment*: Two Bladed Sword (100gp, 10lb), Mithril Shirt(1,100 gp, 10 lb), Water Flask (3cp, 1.5 lb), 3 rations (15sp, 1 lbs).
Total Weight Carried: 26.5 lb. Load: Light

Other money given away, Ketrik sees little use for wordly possesions. He thinks that he has destiny on his side, and with destiny behind him, why should he sweat the small stuff. 

Ketrik believes that he is the answer to the Tempest. After a nights sleep with vivid dreams of the Tempest's defeat, he awoke 'knowing' that he would defeat them. He has formed a complex philosophy around his dreams, believing that some men are born inherently above man's law, and that these "extraoridnary men" bring about change. he believes he is an "extraordinary man" (of course he had to be to have the theory, right?), and that he is destined to turn back the Tempest. He has little conern for 'normal' matters, but believes he will change history.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2003)

You cannot have those weapons for starting equipment. At some point I posted that.
Check around page one for weapons stuff. Basically I 'may or may not' give a character firearms he is proficient in with the money I am alloted to spend. Also, personal firearms proficiency applies to all personal firearms. Only exotic proficiency requires you to select the specific weapon.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 16, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You cannot have those weapons for starting equipment. At some point I posted that.
> Check around page one for weapons stuff. Basically I 'may or may not' give a character firearms he is proficient in with the money I am alloted to spend.



Okay, I can have the feats, just not the weapons right? I've edited the character post, and I think everything eslse is good. I know the equipment is quite spartan, but thats the point: he dosen't see the point in carying an entire campsite.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

(Cough) Guess who hasn't posted their character...looks sheepish.

Let me look at what we have and fill in whatever is needed (sort of my idea initially). Have him done in a jiffy...


-Uriel


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd love to play in this one but RL is getting in the way at the moment and I'm having a hard time just keeping up with my current games. Sorry to pull out so late in the piece.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2003)

And then there were 6 again.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 18, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> And then there were 6 again.




In accordance with prophecy


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2003)

Post your characters here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Post your characters here.




  I have posted Leland.  But we still need your contributions; ie 3rd hd and bonus items.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2003)

I realize about the items. I'm still waiting on Uriel's character.

As for the dice, go to http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html, and then use channel IR.

Type 1dx (x is die type), and copy the data that Palamedes gives you.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm having trouble logging in. Looking at the help for the site, I can only guess my use of both a router AND Windows XP is giving me troubles. I'll try to sort it all out, but I don't know how long I'll be. 

'Course since Uriel doesn't have a character up yet I should have plenty of time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I realize about the items. I'm still waiting on Uriel's character.
> 
> As for the dice, go to http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html, and then use channel IR.
> 
> Type 1dx (x is die type), and copy the data that Palamedes gives you.





I don't get IR as a channel choice.  Choices are dnd3e, YB, The Peanut Gallery, The Fight Club, service-help.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2003)

Um... ignore the stupid list-box, type IR in as the channel name. The list box doesn't have a point.

Caliber, are you having trouble staying logged in to enworld? Have you dont eh basics like making sure there is no cyberstreet in your url to get here?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

IR is a semi-private channel.  You need to connect to it directly, as it doesn't show up on channel listings.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

I've put some background up for my character.  There are a couple of things that'll need DM approval (two deities), and I may well end up editing things a little (I'm not entirely happy with some aspects of the background).  I also need to add a name, but I should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2003)

Your general info is fine. Your gods are fine, just so long as they are demi-gods (the major dieties are too distant to have clerics, the intermediate dieties are 1 for each alignment).


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2003)

CS you on?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2003)

I would have liked to play this game, CS.  But apparently chat and I are incompatible.  Golem rolled an 8 for my hps.  But I can't prove it, because I cant copy and paste a chat window.  Also noone at the time knew commands for Palamedes.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 19, 2003)

Creamsteak; here's an item for your approval or not.

_Nightseer Goggles_
Provide the wearer with low-light vision.
Weak transmutation; CL 1st; _elfisght_; 1000 gp.

Made using the _elfsight_ psionic power as a model; just pretend it was a 0-level cantrip instead of a 0-level talent.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 19, 2003)

> But I can't prove it, because I cant copy and paste a chat window




Me neither !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2003)

Is this a Chat game?
Are folks just using some chatbot for HPs, or is this one planned for chat-based as oppossed to PbP...?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 19, 2003)

AFAIK, this is going to be PbP, but using the IR channel for die rolling.  If we need another die rolling option, there's a rather good web-based one here.  (Check out Snipehunt's Misery in Mordent game to see it in action.)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 19, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Your general info is fine. Your gods are fine, just so long as they are demi-gods (the major dieties are too distant to have clerics, the intermediate dieties are 1 for each alignment).



Sure, demi-god works fines for me.  Like I said, I might still make some changes to the background, but they should be pretty minor.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2003)

We are only using the chat bots to roll Hps. If you can't use it, then I'll take care of it later, but I wanted to give everyone the opportunity to roll their hit dice if they wanted to. Other than that, I'll roll unless I specify otherwise (like for initiative or certain skills).


----------



## Caliber (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't get the chat working either so just roll my HPs for me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> I can't get the chat working either so just roll my HPs for me.




  Well, to clarify I don't have a problem with the chat bot.  I just can't copy to result to this thread.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 20, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, to clarify I don't have a problem with the chat bot.  I just can't copy to result to this thread.




Fine! Make it look like I'm the only Computer Science Major who can't make IRC work (which I guess is probably true anyway  )


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 20, 2003)

Nope, I'm a CS major and I couldn't get it either. Maybe it just dosen't like CS majors?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2003)

That can't be true either because I'm a computer science major, and it works for me.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, I was just kind of messing around about the CS thing.
But on another note, I did get into the chat, I just couldn't make the dice roller work. You want me to keep trying, or could you just roll for me?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2003)

Just roll the dice people. I don't care that incredibly much. Let's get this thing in it's feet before it falls apart. You guys need to discuss how to spend your 24,000 gold pieces in group funds before I assign the remaining lot of your equipment and posessions.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 21, 2003)

I rolled a two, so my total hp is 28 (hows that for honesty?)

As for the group money, my vote would definately be for some heavy weapons, especially since I can use them. Beyond that, Ketrik wouldn't have a huge interest in gear, so I can't give much of an IC opinion. OOC, however, I would like to see some transportation, and as much survival gear as we can handel.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 21, 2003)

Woot! Heavy weapons!

Marrack could do with some form of rifle, for sniping...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Woot! Heavy weapons!
> 
> Marrack could do with some form of rifle, for sniping...




Leland's only interest is some form of laser weapon.  What is the costs on the various weapons anyway?  Well his only interest, unless there is other tech available.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

OK, I'm finalizing .... Looks like Gnome Rogue/Fast Hero.

Are there any blaring holes in our party at this point?
CS, could we get a composite of who we have left/characters, since it seems that a few have come and go.
I can change characters to fit what we need very easily, as I really like playing all types of characters.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

CS, would it be alright if I switched the Destruction Domain for the Storm Domain (taken from the FRCS) on my character?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry, I still retain all rights to assign "Heavy Weapons" and Rifles as I see fit. Trust me, they will be in your cache of gear, but I'm going to wait and see what you guys choose to buy first. I'm going to purchase certain things if you don't buy them, because they may be critical to your adventure. Whatever is left after that, will get spent on the "coolest" stuff, but priorities first. You guys get to pick out anything and everything else, though, so feel free to buy anything. Wands of invisibility, if someone can use them, come to mind .

Jarval, you can switch domains. I'm fine with that one.

Uriel, I can really only point you here. I don't believe we have any arcane magic, but we do have a cleric and a few who are proficient with firearms, I believe.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe we should use the 24k to buy healing potions.

Then we could sell the cleric to goblin slavers for a pretty penny


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Maybe we should use the 24k to buy healing potions.
> 
> Then we could sell the cleric to goblin slavers for a pretty penny




Seriously, Leland and the cleric already have wands of clw.  However it might be a good idea to get a cure moderate or serious wand.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good. Can never have to much healing.

Bag/s of holding? Scrolls of useful spells (like knock, fly, identify, detect magic, read magic) that no spellcasters want to waste slots memorising? A _helm of opposite alignment_ each, so we can sneak into the enemy base in character?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Posted character in RG thread....

Wood Elf Rogue/Fighter


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Posted character in RG thread....
> 
> Wood Elf Rogue/Fighter




  Maybe I should withdraw, I can't do the hps the way CS wants me to and Uriel just out "Leland" Leland. In every respect, from mechanics to background.

Which is sad, it means you can still make a better 'ranger' with a fighter/thief than a ranger.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2003)

You obviously missed that I don't care about the hit points. I said that above.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You obviously missed that I don't care about the hit points. I said that above.




No, I obviously didn't convey that was the least of my worries. Just an afterthought, that I happend to write first.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2003)

Obviously.


If someone could put together a 24,000 gp list or something, and have other players look it over, that would help.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 23, 2003)

*Wand of Cure Serious Wounds* (11,250) crikey dick on a stick! that's half the allowance right there!
*Bag of Holding II* (5,000)
*3 x scrolls of Freedom of Movement (3,000)
1 x scroll of Nondetection (425)

that's 19,675... whoops, gotta go.*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Maybe I should withdraw, I can't do the hps the way CS wants me to and Uriel just out "Leland" Leland. In every respect, from mechanics to background.
> 
> Which is sad, it means you can still make a better 'ranger' with a fighter/thief than a ranger.




ACK!
I didn't even realize that your character was as close to mine until I went back and read him. I knew you were a Wood Elf, and I thought that perhaps we could be from the same village, or related (though i read that you lost your entire family).
I didn't mean to out-leland, leland (that hurt my vicodin addled head).

I can easily change, as I wanted to be a Gnome first (but CS hadn't included Gnomes in the options)...

I really pictured him as a pistol toting melee fighter, though the necessity of not equiping his Tempest-related weapons (should Cs give us some) meant that he looks like a 'bow toting elf' at this point.

I really have him designed as a melee sort of fellow, with the pistols, be they lasers or hand crossbows.

I thought that leland was more of a Ranged fellow...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> ACK!
> I didn't even realize that your character was as close to mine until I went back and read him. I knew you were a Wood Elf, and I thought that perhaps we could be from the same village, or related (though i read that you lost your entire family).
> I didn't mean to out-leland, leland (that hurt my vicodin addled head).
> 
> ...




Well, yes and no.  He's like an army ranger, whatever it takes to get the job done.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey guys. Been having some internet problems recently (which is why I haven't chimed in)

Uriel, we're missing any kind of Arcane backup, and I think we're short on big melee hitters. I haven't looked at your character closely, though, so maybe thats what your guy is like. 

Sendar wouldn't mind some stuff for Shado (think those collars in Masters of the Wild) but since its a 24k group fund, we should spend it on stuff we really can all use. 

The list supplied by Dirigible looks ok, but do we have people who can use those scrolls? I thought Nondetection was an Arcane-only spell ... 

I'd suggest a number of potions for each character, maybe 4 or 5 Cure Lights for emergencies. That would run about1.5k. Add in a few Invisibility Potions (or some other kind of stealth magic ... its going to be needed for the non-Ranger/Rogues)

Bags of Holding or other extradimensional storages would also be good (able to move around quickly while carrying anything we need ... see Sendar's Haversack for example)

BTW, I rolled a 7 on my d8, and have updated Sendar's HP accordingly.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 24, 2003)

OK, my character, Surtsey Asbrand, is now finished.  (BTW, I rolled 5 for hit points.)  I've posted him to the Rogue's gallery thread.

Dirigible's list looks like a good start, and some Invisibility potions sounds like a good idea.  I'd also add in some scrolls of the ever-useful _silence_ spell.

I think we're fairly well covered when it comes to healing, as we'll have two wands of cure light wounds, a wand of cure serious, and a handful of potions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

So we are still waiting on Macbeth if I'm reading things correctly.
By the way, I wanted to pick an official starting time when we would all be online next week. For me, that's any time after 5:00 PM Monday through Friday. I can also be available earlier if asked, or on weekends if asked, but those are my "I'd be online at this time anyway" times.

The reason for this is so that we can get a "flurry of posts" done in the first hour of the game, and then continue normally. This is to get us going, and on the right track, hopefully excited about the game and all.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 24, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> By the way, I wanted to pick an official starting time when we would all be online next week. For me, that's any time after 5:00 PM Monday through Friday. I can also be available earlier if asked, or on weekends if asked, but those are my "I'd be online at this time anyway" times.



Hmm, my only real issue with this idea is time-zones.  Where about in the US are you, as post 5 pm for you could be rather late from my (UK) point of view.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, yes and no.  He's like an army ranger, whatever it takes to get the job done.




Well, I have the Elfy-Bow thing, but as I said, I am really seeing him as a melee hitter, Greatsword and all. A 'marine' to your Army Ranger. First in, big sword, pistols blazing. Once we get the group treasure, I think we will be able to diferentiate more. Did you plan on taking some form of Tempest-Tech gun? A sniper perhaps?


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Potions of invisibility and scroll/s of silence sound good to me.

CS, I'm still waiting on an okay/veto for an Item I posted a page or two back, the Nightseer goggles.

Regarding the timezones, it's fine by me so long as you don;t expect us to be on simultaneously  _edit_ oh, you do want us to be on simultanouesly. 

Can you give me your GMT modifier, or at least location, CS? Is it Missouri or British Columbia?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 24, 2003)

My character is in the RG. 

the potions/scrolls sound fine.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Hrm... a Ranger 3, Rogue 3, Ftr2/Rog1, Ftr1/Rog2, Druid 3 and Cleric 3...

I hope you divine guys can study up on artillery spells 
I guess Fire and Storm domains are a good start...

On the other hand, for stealth and limited carnage, we're looking pretty sharp.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, I have the Elfy-Bow thing, but as I said, I am really seeing him as a melee hitter, Greatsword and all. A 'marine' to your Army Ranger. First in, big sword, pistols blazing. Once we get the group treasure, I think we will be able to diferentiate more. Did you plan on taking some form of Tempest-Tech gun? A sniper perhaps?




  Tempest tech yes, type would depend on CS.  Also the sniper would probably be the other fighter/rouge.  He has exotic firearms, to our personal firearms.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

I'll allow the low-light vision granting goggles, but it has to come out of my wealth. So, if you want them, I'll guarantee them for you from my outfitting, but you'll have to spend the value of those goggles on regular equipment for yourself.

Also, I'm central US time. So you blokes are five hours difference. At 5:00 PM it's 10:00 PM in england. How far would you need me to push it back, and then I'll give you the days that I can push my schedule back that far.

```
[b][u]Tempest Teach Weapons (will be posted in RG later)[/u][/b]
[b]Personal Arms	Damage	Crit	Type	Range	Firing	Mag	Size	Weight[/b]
Laser burner	2d6	20/x2	Laser	10 ft.	S	2 cell	Tiny	1 lb.
Laser pistol	2d6	20/x2	Laser	30 ft.	S	10 Cell	Small	3 lb.
Laser blaster	2d6	20/x2	Laser	30 ft.	S,A	20 cell	Med	3 lb.
H-laser pistol	2d8	20/x2	Laser	40 ft.	S	10 cell	Med	4 lb.
Laser carbine	2d6	20/x2	Laser	50 ft.	S,A	30 cell	Large	7 lb.
Plasma rifle	2d8	20/x2	Plasma	75 ft.	S,A	30 cell	Large	8 lb.
Sniper rifle	2d12	20/x2	Plasma	125 ft.	S	10 cell	Huge	35 lb.

[b]Exotic Arms	Damage	Crit	Type	Range	Firing	Mag	Size	Weight[/b]
L-Plas cannon	2d12	20/x2	Plasma	110 ft.	A	200 LC	Huge	75 lb.
Rocket launcher	10d6	-	-	150 ft.	1	Single	Large	10 lb.
Laser gatling	2d8	20/x2	Laser	100 ft.	A	300 LC	Huge	22 lb.
```
*Laser burners* - Laser burners are small curved metal devices with a permanent flame at the tip. The strength of the flame is determined by the amount of force applied to the grip. Laser burners are normally tools used in multiple fashions by Tempest weapons. They can be used as a weapon in and of themselves if necessary.

*Laser pistol* - Secondary weapon of conventional Tempest warrior caste. They are used only in emergencies, and can normally be recovered without much use having gone into them. Once drained of their energy magazine, there is no known method to recharge an ordinary laser pistol. Their magazine can be removed, however, and used in other Tempest equipment.

*Laser blaster* - Larger standard weapon of the warrior caste, these weapons are able to be recharged by replacing their energy supply with energy cells from other weapons.

*Heavy laser pistol* - Not commonly found, these weapons are much like their smaller cousins. When the weapon is full of energy, a heavy laser pistol can be charged for a full round to unleash a more powerful attack. This attack comes in the form of a 10 ft. radius burst that does not appear to be harmful to anything except for tempest creatures which seem to lose access to their weapons when hit as such. Like it's smaller cousin, the Heavy Laser Pistol cannot be recharged.

*Plasma rifle* - More common than the Heavy laser pistol, the plasma rifle is a weapon that seems to pierce right through tempest armor. This weapon can be recharged conventionally, but removing it's permanent energy cell makes the weapon inopperable. Doing so does leave it's interior laser torch and energy cell available, however, so it can be needed in a pinch. 

*Sniper rifle* - This extremely rare weapon is only weilded by a specific type of Tempest warrior. It is capable of unleashing a deadly ranged shot, but more importantly, it can be charged to inflict more damage. By spending a full minute charging this weapon, it can fire a single plasma projectile using it's full 10 cell capacity. Such a shot deals double damage, and the critical multiplier is increased to x4. Plasma weapons pierce most armor.

*Large plasma cannon* - Normally mounted, or carried by large tempest weapons, these cannons can be used for rapid fire or charged burst attack modes. Charging the weapon takes a full round, and can then be fired as a standard action. The charged burst causes normal damage to all targets within a 10 ft. radius. This weapon uses an energy clip that only fits into weapons of it's size class and larger (called large cells, or fuel rods). Plasma weapons pierce most armor.

*Rocket launcher* - The tempests energy rocket is a single fire ranged weapon that causes massive damage over a large area. This weapon comes in 5 types (standard, emp, speed, incindiary, and concussion), each with a signifying color (orange, green, blue, red, purple). The standard types damage is the one listed. Only the speed variant has multiple shots, all others are useless once fired. The radius for the standard rockets explosion is 40 ft.

*Laser gatling* - This weapon is normally mounted on defensive turrets at tempest bases. It is capable of firing rapid bursts of energy into groups, and is also capable of firing a single long range "Particle Beam Weapon" at the expense of 1/3 of it's maximum charge. This weapon uses an energy clip that only fits into weapons of it's size class and larger (called large cells, or fuel rods).


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm fine with the time.  Although I would need to know in advance, that I need to sign on at that paticular time.  BTW I'm in the eastern time zone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

The firearms I'm going to grant you are probably going to be something along these lines:

Laser burner x2
Laser blaster x1
Laser carbine x1
Mastercraft Sniper rifle x1
Rocket launcher x1
Laser Gatling x1

Since those seemed up for a lot of debate, I thought I'd give a relatively precise example of how much i'm going to have available.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

OK, looks like nobody is set up for the Sniper spot...
I'll change 'Double-Tap' to Ex prof:Sniper Rifle.

Barring that, I'll calls 'dibbs' on the carbine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

Sniper rifle isn't exotic. The gat and mounted plasma weapons are exotic because they are difficult to set up and fire properly without thourough understanding of the mechanics. The rocket is exotic because the weapon is difficult to aim and control (though there is a very high chance of still getting a splash even with a miss).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Sniper rifle isn't exotic. The gat and mounted plasma weapons are exotic because they are difficult to set up and fire properly without thourough understanding of the mechanics. The rocket is exotic because the weapon is difficult to aim and control (though there is a very high chance of still getting a splash even with a miss).





Ah, OK. If someone else wants the Sniper Rifle I don't mind.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 24, 2003)

I could do a fair job with the laser gatling...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2003)

Is the Sniper rifle really practical for us?  It sounds like mounted weapon to large to carry around.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is the Sniper rifle really practical for us?  It sounds like mounted weapon to large to carry around.




  If the size H is a mistake I'll take the Sniper, otherwise the Carbine.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey, Marrack's the saboteur... splash damage is his middle name  I'll take that puppy if no-on else wants it. Is it's a one-shot disposable weapon, or cna it be reloaded?

A heavy laser pistol would also suit, because as a rogue, he goes for maximum takedown hits rather than 'combat endurance'. As there isn't one, I can probably skip a T-gun.

CS, I _think_ that your 5pm is my 10am the next day. That's not very convenient for me; earlier would be nicer, but I can manage _sniff sniff_


----------



## Caliber (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm in good 'ole Central too, but I would defintely need some advance notice. The way my schedule works out right now, having a night that I can fully devote to anything is rare indeed, and if I get one it changes every week.

I'll try to get you the days I am available for next week, as soon as I know them myself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm not asking for a night, but rather, an hour. About an hour with most of us online, we could push the game up to 50-60 posts pretty easily.

And yes the sniper rifle must be mounted, but it can also be carried by a man (35 lbs)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

As far as recharging goes, laser pistol, heavy laser pistol, and rocket launcher cannot be recharged. Removing the original power source from a plasma rifle makes it inoperable (but it can still accept additional charges from the cells of other weapons). Laser Gatling and Heavy Plasma weapons require a recharge from a different source of energy than the rest of weapons.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

If it's only for an hour or two, I can manage most days next week, so long as I get a little advanced warning.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm not asking for a night, but rather, an hour. About an hour with most of us online, we could push the game up to 50-60 posts pretty easily.
> 
> And yes the sniper rifle must be mounted, but it can also be carried by a man (35 lbs)




  Carried but not fired?  Unless were doing alot of ambushes, I don't see that happening.

  I really wouldn't see this as a 'personal weapon'  not regarding the profiiciency persay but in its use.  It's something to be stuck in the bag of holding by the group and used when we can do a lot of planning.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm availble every week on Wednesday from 5-6. Other than that, I can't give too much assuredness.

My schedule is something like this.

Monday: School (7-3) sometimes Work (4-10)
Tuesday: School (9-8)
Wednesday: School (7-3) RL DnD Group (6-11)
Thursday: School (9-8)
Friday: School (7-3) sometimes Work (4-10)
Saturday: sometimes Work (11-4) sometimes Work (4-10)
Sunday: Work (11-4)

I don't know when the sometimes Works will fall until the very week they're in. I don't have work this Monday coming up, but I probably won't be available until maybe 5 or 6.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm not at work right now (GGRRR!!!) and I can post except for uesday from 1PM till 4-5 PM my time (Pacific) as I will be at a Sports medicine clinic having my knee looked at.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 26, 2003)

Almost any time works for me. I can post within an hour of any time this week. Just give me warning and I'll  be sure to make it.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm clear any day this week, except thursday CS's time. Friday CS's time would be best for me.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

*poke poke*

The thread hadn't moved in some time. Sam Spade was starting to get suspicious.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2003)

OK, I don't have a firm schedule, but I should be free most evenings.  OTOH, I definitely won't be free on the evenings of the 1st, 3rd and 5th of November.

With regards to Tempest equipment, Surtsey sees such items as "impure", and refuses to use them.  He's not got a problem with anyone else using them, just himself.  Hence, I've not really got any opinion on what we get


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2003)

How does everyone feel for November 4th at 8pm? Those are good hours for me. Caliber may be a bit before he can join in... but he should be able to drop by, I hope.

Sorry about being away. I'm still not done with this horrible period of my educational time. I should be back in full swing by the 4th... but before that I have two more papers to finish and 1 more exam.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 30, 2003)

I should be good for that day. I say should only because I have found out only today that I am being evicted from my new house (only a week after I moved in!   ) and am unsure where I will be living. 

No matter though, I am pretty sure my computer will be up and running wherever I am, so I'll try to get on in time. Don't forget to inclue a link to the thread in here.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2003)

8pm on the 4th = 2pm on the 5th. I can't manage that, sorry. Afternoons are basically unavailable. I could join in later, but that would be 5pm+ my time, which is ~11pm CS's time.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

8 PM translates to 1 AM GMT (IIRC), so that's getting a little late for me.  Sorry


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay, look.

I'm gonna have to pull out... a combination of real world commitments/problems and (no offence) dissatisfaction with the way this PbP is developing.

Sorry for the inconveniance of withdrawing at such a late date.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2003)

Alright, I'm going to open the game thread tonight, after I finish a paper, I think.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

Did we sort out the 'who gets what weapons' issue?
Just wondering so as to audit my Character sheet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2003)

I am a horrible person. I let this slip out of my mind. I'll get that thread going TONIGHT!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2003)

Thread's Open!

Basically we're starting with one of the prelude scenes. I want to see how your characters reacted at this meeting before moving onto the second prelude.


----------

